# Ivac systems: see it mentioned but does anyone have one?



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

I am ready to give up my old eco gate system and switch to ivac for several reasons. I have seen some mention of ivac and some people who have the smaller control box but I want to know if anyone is running a small to mid size shop with the larger system. I need several 220 20 amp controllers, the dust collector switch and the relay that allows a larger size dust collector to be switched on. It looks great on paper and online but I hate being the first guy to buy something and the cost of the system is a little pricy. Any comments positive or negative appreciated.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

shopman said:


> I am ready to give up my old eco gate system and switch to ivac for several reasons. I have seen some mention of ivac and some people who have the smaller control box but I want to know if anyone is running a small to mid size shop with the larger system. I need several 220 20 amp controllers, the dust collector switch and the relay that allows a larger size dust collector to be switched on. It looks great on paper and online but I hate being the first guy to buy something and the cost of the system is a little pricy. Any comments positive or negative appreciated.


I have the system with the contactor box and a good many 115V and 220V controllers. I also have the remote and the shopvac switches. It worked as described for me. That said, a new company owns them now, so I cannot say what may have changed. Also, now that I have my clearvue cyclone, it comes with everything I need to run it so all the iVAC is coming out except for the shopvac stuff. I've had no issues with my stuff from them... PM me and we can discuss this further

Paul


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

I use daisy chained Ivac switches. Great products from a great company. The company that "took them over" is actually the company that was manufacturing the units, according to one of the founders who has been kind enough to help me with a few special requests.


----------

